# New tank!!!!!!



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i just ordered my picotope 3 gallon tank. should be here in a week got its off of Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products for 50 bucks with shipping. i cant wait but i have to wait till Christmas to open it lol.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice!

Heres a little of inspiration for you...

Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - El Fabuloso


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

sweet jesus


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That is one absolutely fabulosa link! Dollops, I think you should do a build thread w/ pictures as you go along setting up your new picotope. You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

alright ill do it sounds fun like cody's ten gallon type thing?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, just like Cody did. It's a great way for someone like me who is considering getting into salt to follow along and watch the progress and see exactly what's involved, start to finish. Not that we are ever truly finished with a tank....which is half the fun!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

lol yeah theres always room for one more coral or fish right.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> lol yeah theres always room for one more coral or fish right.


 
or 2 haha



and yeah, I would like to see the progress aswell.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

alight ill do a log for you guys


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Question...Ive only had big salt tanks. As in like, 180s. Is there a type of fish you can actually house in those 3g's or is it just corals?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> alight ill do a log for you guys


You better. I'm still waiting on that skate video. Remember, you promised! I think I recall you saying something about it being done in a week and I'm almost sure that was about two weeks ago...:roll:

I'll look for your log and pics sometime this weekend?? ;-)


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

haha sorry my brother wont post it until we think of a name for it btw im going snowboarding on new years to the sixth.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

and no i get to unwrap the beast on Christmas ( tomorrow). lol ill start a log soon


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Tell your bro to get on it. I want to see that video! Where are you going boarding??


----------

